# marcada vocación



## MCGF

*marcada vocación
*¿¿Alguien puede decirme la traducción??


----------



## hiwelcome

puede ser: avoir une profonde vocation


----------



## germinal

MCGF said:
			
		

> Gracias Germinal, pero a ser posible quisiera la traducción en francés.


 

Desolé! Je me suis trompé de forum. Ooops! (Comme on dit en Angleterre)  

Vocation marqué?      ça va?

Vocation ferme?    

Germinal. 


.


----------



## esteban

Otra posibilidad:

"Pedro tiene una marcada vocaciòn hacia la literatura"
"Pedro est très porté sur la littérature" 

Coloquialmente (màs o menos el mismo sentido)
"Pedro est à fond dans le yoga" = "Pedro està remetido en el cuento del yoga" (allì no sé...mìnimo me saliò una colombianada y no se dice asì en Espana...)


----------



## MCGF

A ver, esa expresión me parece un tanto coloquial, te pongo más frase: "Marcada vocación hacia la promoción del comercio"

Sí, eso de "remetido en el cuento" no me suena demasiado "españolado", pero también se aprende.

Gracias


----------



## esteban

MCGF said:
			
		

> A ver, esa expresión me parece un tanto coloquial, te pongo más frase: "Marcada vocación hacia la promoción del comercio"
> 
> Sí, eso de "remetido en el cuento" no me suena demasiado "españolado", pero también se aprende.
> 
> Gracias



Yo traducirìa esta frase entera por:

"Une forte vocation pour la promotion du commerce"
Lo que sugiriò hiwelcome està muy bien me parece "Une profonde vocation..."
Y "vocation marquée" de germinal està bien también me parece...
Ahora la expresiòn con "porter sur" no es tan coloquial tampoco...


----------



## esteban

Lo de "remetido en el cuento" que usamos en Colombia es muy coloquial!!! No vas a decir esto si estàs en una conferencia! Asì como me imagino que vos no dirìas "!Es la leche!" (me encanta esta expresiòn) en ese mismo contexto...
Lo habìa puesto para "Etre à fond dans quelque chose" lo que, en francés, es igualmente muy coloquial...


----------



## MCGF

"Une forte vocation pour la promotion du commerce" ¿No podría ponerse "vers"?

_ Ahora la expresiòn con "porter sur" no es tan coloquial tampoco... _Bueno, quizá coloquial no era la palabra correcta, pero me refería a que según la frase que tenía, no la ubicaba bien...

Merci


----------



## esteban

MCGF said:
			
		

> "Une forte vocation pour la promotion du commerce" ¿No podría ponerse "vers"?
> 
> _ Ahora la expresiòn con "porter sur" no es tan coloquial tampoco... _Bueno, quizá coloquial no era la palabra correcta, pero me refería a que según la frase que tenía, no la ubicaba bien...
> 
> Merci



!La cuestiòn de las preposiciones es un LIO total en todos los idiomas! Por alguna razòn me suena mejor acà con pour que con vers...
A ver me voy de googleo y ya te cuento...


----------



## MCGF

esteban said:
			
		

> !La cuestiòn de las preposiciones es un LIO total en todos los idiomas! Por alguna razòn me suena mejor acà con pour que con vers...
> A ver me voy de googleo y ya te cuento...



Totalmente de acuerdo con eso, espero a que me cuentes ...

Graciassssssssssssssssssss


----------



## esteban

Bueno aquì hay un problema, me explico:

Segùn la RAE: _vocaciòn_

* 3.* f. coloq. Inclinación a cualquier estado, profesión o carrera.

Segùn l'Aadémie française 1932-35 (ver el enlace http://dictionnaires.atilf.fr/dictionnaires/  )

 VOCATION désigne aussi l'Inclination que l'on ressent pour un état. _Il se sent de la vocation pour les lettres, pour le barreau. Je ne m'oppose point à sa vocation. Je ne veux pas contrarier sa vocation.
_

De lo que yo he escuchado me parece que es correcto decir "Julia tiene vocaciòn _para_ tal oficio" en espanol y "Julie a de la vocation pour ce travail-ci" en francés.
Entonces en este caso vocaciòn tiene el significado de predisposiciòn me parece...


Ahora en tu ejemplo "Marcada vocaciòn _hacia_ la promociòn comercial" no creo que se esté hablando de la predisposiciòn que tiene _alguien para_ promover el comercio...en este caso me parece que _algo_ (alguna empresa por ejemplo) _se està_ _orientando_ fuertemente _hacia_ la promociòn comercial...y en este caso supongo entonces que en francés quedarìa "Une forte vocation_ vers_ la promotion commerciale"
Pero yo no usarìa vocaciòn en este sentido tanto en francés como en espanol (porque nunca he visto que se usara de esta manera pero puede ser que sì...), yo dirìa simplemente "Cette entreprise s'oriente fortement vers la promotion commerciale" / "Esta empresa se inclina marcadamente hacia la promociòn comercial".


En fin no sé que piensas tù...


----------



## MCGF

esteban said:
			
		

> De lo que yo he escuchado me parece que es correcto decir "Julia tiene vocaciòn _para_ tal oficio" en espanol y "Julie a de la vocation pour ce travail-ci" en francés.
> Entonces en este caso vocaciòn tiene el significado de predisposiciòn me parece...
> 
> 
> Ahora en tu ejemplo "Marcada vocaciòn _hacia_ la promociòn comercial" no creo que se esté hablando de la predisposiciòn que tiene _alguien para_ promover el comercio...en este caso me parece que _algo_ (alguna empresa por ejemplo) _se està_ _orientando_ fuertemente _hacia_ la promociòn comercial...y en este caso supongo entonces que en francs quedarìa "Une forte vocation_ vers_ la promotion commerciale"
> Pero yo no usarìa vocaciòn en este sentido tanto en francés como en espanol (porque nunca he visto que se usara de esta manera pero puede ser que sì...), yo dirìa simplemente "Cette entreprise s'oriente fortement vers la promotion commerciale" / "Esta empresa se inclina marcadamente hacia la promociòn comercial".
> 
> 
> En fin no sé que piensas tù...



Pienso que me estás ayudando un montón, eso lo primero, y por supuesto te lo agradezco, y por otro lado, que has dado en el clavo, se trata de que la empresa "se orienta" al comercio exterior, pero yo sí que he visto muchas veces la palabra vocación en este sentido, así que ahora no sé, me pones en duda: 
"Marcada orientación" no me suena bien ...


----------



## Waugh

"una marcada vocaciònhacia la literatura" yo lo traducirìa por "une passion pour la littérature" o "un goût prononcé pou la littérature".
Esperando que te ayudaràs...


----------



## esteban

Espera, estàs traduciendo de qué idioma a qué idioma? ?Cuàl es la frase original? Esa de "marcada vocaciòn hacia ..." ??? y la tienes que traducir al francés???


----------



## MCGF

esteban said:
			
		

> Espera, estàs traduciendo de qué idioma a qué idioma? ?Cuàl es la frase original? Esa de "marcada vocaciòn hacia ..." ??? y la tienes que traducir al francés???



Sí, en efecto.


----------



## esteban

Bueno entonces por mì, traducirìa:

"La empresa tiene marcada vocaciòn hacia la promociòn comercial en el extranjero" por "L'entreprise s'oriente fortement vers la promotion commerciale à l'étranger" para estar seguro...
Quizà se pueda traducir por "L'entreprise a une forte vocation vers la promotion commerciale" pero ya que el uso de esta palabra en este sentido no me es muy claro tanto en espanol como en francés entonces yo optarìa por la primera soluciòn...

Saludos


----------



## Waugh

Waugh said:
			
		

> "una marcada vocaciònhacia la literatura" yo lo traducirìa por "une passion pour la littérature" o "un goût prononcé pou la littérature".
> Esperando que te ayudaràs...


 
Lo siento por mis errores  : "una marcada vocaciòn hacia..." , "un goût prononcé pour la littérature".
Esperando que te ayude. Mejor asì creo... es que estoy de vacionces... ya sabes...


----------



## MCGF

Waugh said:
			
		

> Lo siento por mis errores  : "una marcada vocaciòn hacia..." , "un goût prononcé pour la littérature".
> Esperando que te ayude. Mejor asì creo... es que estoy de vacionces... ya sabes...



Pas de problèmes!! Merci pour ton aide
Amuse-toi bien dans tes vacances!!!


----------



## rayb

En lenguaje coloquial, se acostumbra también reseñar una vocación o un gusto marcado por algo utilizando el verbo être.

Así, por ejemplo:

"je suis très fromage" = "me gusta mucho el queso"
"cette entreprise est très import / export" = "esta empresa tiene vovación de comercio internacional"


----------

